# Soap Recipe



## nana2-7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Help! We moved and my soap recipe got misplaced. Does anyone have a proven recipe that they wouldn't mind sharing. Mine was made with Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Vegetable Shortening. I don't know exactly what size batch mine was, but it turned out about 20 - 22 bars of soap and was such a good recipe. I'm just sick!! :help:


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

38 oz Palm
24 oz Olive
24 oz Coconut

32 oz water
12 oz lye

This is just a basic recipe, but it does produce a pretty hard bar, with compact lather. Sorry for your loss, LOL.


----------



## nana2-7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you Misty!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi (MullersLaneFarm) has recipes on her website, www.mullerslanefarm.com. She's got my DD turned into a soap snob!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks CB

The recipes (and pictorial) can be found on www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Cyndi,

I was looking at your recipes page and they all (except the Pine Tar recipe) call for water. Will these recipes work if I use milk instead of water?

I need a basic milk soap recipe. Something that I can make and then scent with various essential oils to get different scents. I'm dying to make a Lavender milk soap! Can you help?

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, just replace frozen milk in place of the water. Works well!

The 2 big differences in working with milk vs water is you'll want the milk frozen so the lye doesn't burn the milk sugars. When soaping with water, you certainly can use ice cubes.

When using cool or room temp water, you need to make the lye solution first so it has time to cool down. With milk soaping, you need to weigh and warm the oils before you work with the frozen milk/lye


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Cyndi!

One more question: How many bars do these recipes average? I'm afraid I'll be in the middle of making soap and run out of room in the molds...

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It all depends on how thick you cut them (if you're going with a log mold)

With an average of a 4 oz bar, you should be able to get 14-16 bars of soap from the recipes


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

a formula for figuring out if your mold is big enough is 

length of mold x depth of mold x width x .4 = how many oz it takes to fill it...( i always have a little mold ready to hold any extra that may not have fit)

everyone chime in if this isn't right... i haven't needed to figure this for a long time.


edited to add the width.... i forgot that one....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's the formula I remember!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

For the math challenged (like me!)
www.summerbeemeadow.com
You can put your recipe in and then click on the recipe resizer there...


----------



## strawhousefarm (Feb 27, 2008)

I need to find some great soap recipes to start out with. I am a beginner at this new hobby. Please help?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I see you found your way over here!

Check out my soap making page. http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking

It has pictures!! I use milk, but you can (and should the first times) use water.

There are recipes, links for suppliers, et al


----------

